# Has anyone duped the Too Faced chocolate bar using inglot or mac shadows?



## stylabell (Jul 19, 2015)

Or does anyone know of a forum where people just make dupes of popular palettes using inglot or mac shadows?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 23, 2015)

Something like this:


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 24, 2015)

No, she's asking if anyone has duped the eyeshadows in the Chocolate Bar palette with MAC or Inglot eyeshadows.  http://www.temptalia.com/too-faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches  She lists a handful of potential dupes from various brands for each shade. Eying the shades in the palette, I can tell you there are a few with no dupe in either MAC or Inglot.


----------

